# pag chek ko ng emails ngaung umaga



## jimw

Hi guys,

Could you please translate this converstaion:

ui grabe... pag chek ko ng emails ngaung umaga.. na2log nako.. ngayun lang ako gcing past 2 na.
sobrang puyat talaga...
oo naman masaya... kulang ang 24 hrs sating lahat...
magsama-sama na kaya tayung lahat sa iisang bahay tulad ng suggestion mo? kaya lang...



kaya lang ano? hehehe parang green ang nasa-isip ko eh... tsaka alam mo ba na di ako nakapasok today... hang-over sa sobrang happy.. lol



nasa bahay ka din? heheheh! grabe eh...
alam ko naman un na green nasa isip mo.. pro.. lilinawin ko lang...
" kaya lang.. pag nagsama-sama tau sa isang bahay... tamad ako hugas pinggan, linis... " baka magalit lang kayo sakin



thnaks


----------



## niernier

Normally you give us some context or a simple introduction on how you find the text. But if you just want to go directly to the translation, I hope this gives you the idea of what the conversation is about. 

The words in red are hard to translate or is open to other translations.



jimw said:


> ui grabe... pag chek ko ng emails ngaung umaga.. na2log nako.. ngayun lang ako gcing past 2 na.
> sobrang puyat talaga...
> oo naman masaya... kulang ang 24 hrs sating lahat...
> magsama-sama na kaya tayung lahat sa iisang bahay tulad ng suggestion mo? kaya lang...
> grabe is an expression used to express some feeling or thought which is equivalent to Oh my gosh, super, great.
> Oh my gosh, after checking the emails this morning.. I slept..I woke up just now passed the hour of 2.
> puyat is Tagalog word for being sleepless, or staying up during the night.
> Truly a sleepless night...
> Yes it is enjoyable... 24 hours is not enough to all of us...
> Why don't we live together (under one roof) just like your suggestion? However...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaya lang ano? hehehe parang green ang nasa-isip ko eh... tsaka alam mo ba na di ako nakapasok today... hang-over sa sobrang happy.. lol
> I don't know if it also applies in English but in Tagalog, a *'green* *minded' *person is a person whose thoughts are engaged in sex and other acts of lasciviousness .
> However what? hehehe Green is what comes to my mind.. and did you know that I were not able to go to school/work today...hang-over with so much happiness...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nasa bahay ka din? heheheh! grabe eh...
> alam ko naman un na green nasa isip mo.. pro.. lilinawin ko lang...
> " kaya lang.. pag nagsama-sama tau sa isang bahay... tamad ako hugas pinggan, linis... " baka magalit lang kayo sakin
> Did you also stayed at home? heheheh! great...
> I know, green is what on your mind.. but.. just to make it clear...
> " however.. if we live together under one roof... I am lazy when it comes to washing dishes, cleaning... " everyone(you in plural form) will only get angry with me.


----------



## jimw

thanks a lot! could you please also translate this:

d rin ba pumasok c maril? heheheh! knock out din ba?
sayang.. aayain pa naman kita coffee... grrrrr!


 
seryoso? SAYANG NAMAN AS IN..! kung alam ko lang eh di 4am pa lang eh naligo na ako.. hehehe. Oo andito rin sya... grrrrr 
 
 
thanks,


----------



## niernier

With the limited context, I am giving you the translation as I see it from the original text. 




jimw said:


> d rin ba pumasok c maril? heheheh! knock out din ba?
> sayang.. aayain pa naman kita coffee... grrrrr!
> Sayang in this context is the feeling of regret towards a wasted opportunity.
> Had Maril not gone to work/school too? heheheh! Was she 'knock out' also?
> I regret to say.. I was about to invite you for a coffee drink... grrrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seryoso? SAYANG NAMAN AS IN..! kung alam ko lang eh di 4am pa lang eh naligo na ako.. hehehe. Oo andito rin sya... grrrrr
> 
> Seriously? I feel sorry (about what you said) as in..! If I only knew, I should have taken a bath at 4am.. hehehe. Yes, he/she is also here... grrrr


----------



## jimw

Thanks a lot! ...


----------



## jimw

could you please translate this too:

m alryt wd ur comment.. nukaba! a comment is always a comment.. 
so feeling senti ka 2day? ano naman iniisip mo? about alina pa din ba? nasasaktan ka pa ba at d mo sha makakatuluyan? mahal mo ba talaga c alina?
naiintindihan kita in all angles... I'll be here for you wenever u needed someone to talk too..
kahit paulit-ulitin ko lahat ng cnabi ko sau noon .. uulitin ko para lang gumaan feelings mo...

thx


----------



## niernier

jimw said:


> m alryt wd ur comment.. nukaba! a comment is always a comment..
> I'm alright with your comment.. What are you (thinking)! a comment is always a comment..
> so feeling senti ka 2day? ano naman iniisip mo? about alina pa din ba?
> So are you feeling sentimental today? What are you thinking? Is it still about Alina?
> nasasaktan ka pa ba at d mo sha makakatuluyan? mahal mo ba talaga c alina?
> Are you still hurt because the two of you can't be together? Do you really love Alina?
> naiintindihan kita in all angles... I'll be here for you wenever u needed someone to talk too..
> I understand you in all angles.. I'll be here for you whenever you needed someone to talk too..
> kahit paulit-ulitin ko lahat ng cnabi ko sau noon .. uulitin ko para lang gumaan feelings mo...
> I don't mind telling you over and over again what I have said before. I will repeat (them) just to make you feel better...


----------



## jimw

thanks a lot guys,

What does "po" means in tagalog, like in:

"ay sorry po"
 
 
thanks


----------



## jimw

Hi guys,
Could you help translate this too:

"next tym? eh baka naman ma develop ka na nyan"


thx,


----------



## niernier

jimw said:


> thanks a lot guys,
> 
> What does "po" means in tagalog, like in:
> 
> "ay sorry po"
> 
> 
> thanks



ay is a filler word usually added before an expression.
po is a politeness particle. It is added to a sentence to make it polite. It also achieves the role of softening an utterance.



jimw said:


> "next tym? eh baka naman ma develop ka na nyan"


*develop* in Tagalog assumes the meaning '*to develop feelings to a person*'. Two people are said to be '*developing*' or in Tagalog *nadedevelop *if they are falling in love with each other. 


However in that statement, I am not sure if the meaning applies. There is no implied person to whom the feelings is developed. Please give more context so we can provide you a more accurate translation for that particular statement. If you can't, I can still give it a try.


And kindly make another thread for every question you have. Please read the forum rules.  We have a one topic per thread policy.


----------



## jimw

Sorry, I cannot give you more context ...

sorry about the thread, I'll open another one next time...

thx a lot


----------



## niernier

I'll give my try then.



jimw said:


> "next tym? eh baka naman ma develop ka na nyan"
> Next time? Your feelings could develop (to her/to him) in that case.



As I have said, the person to whom the feelings are developed is not stated. 



jimw said:


> Sorry, I cannot give you more context ...
> 
> sorry about the thread, I'll open another one next time...
> 
> thx a lot




It's okay. Just make sure if its a new topic, start a new thread. We don't want this thread to get very long with too many topics or translations being discussed.  Still, let me welcome you to the forums.


----------



## annely

I know this topic is pretty much closed but I just wanted to try and clarify something. I think "ay" is usually used much like the English "Oh!" as in 

"Ay sorry po!" - "Oh, I`m sorry!" or 
"Ay wala palang tao." - "Oh, looks like there's no one here."

As for "develop" , like niernier said it usually refers to "falling in love" or "developing feelings for someone" but it can also be used to say that you`re getting used to something, or starting to have a change of heart about a particular circumstance.

Feel free to correct me


----------



## jimw

sorry, I couldn't find how to post a new thread ...could you tell me how?


could you also please translate this:


na naman? d ka na magbabago talaga... move on ok?"
 
cra ka talaga.... xplain ko k?
depende sa iniisip means:

pwede iniisip ko food--- so gagawin ko.. kakain ako!
pwede iniisip ko unan--- so gagawin ko ma22log ako!
pwede iniisip ko c hugh jackman--- so gagawin ko... TOINKZ!


----------



## annely

I can`t seem to find out how to open a new post either, so you should wait for someone else to teach you that 

*na naman? d ka na magbabago talaga... move on ok?"*
Again? You really don`t change... Move on, ok?

*cra* ka talaga.... xplain ko k?*
You`re really retarded/stupid... I`ll explain, k?

*depende sa iniisip means:*
Depending on what I`m thinking, means:

*pwede iniisip ko food--- so gagawin ko.. kakain ako!*
I could be thinking of food--- So what I`ll do, I`ll eat!

*pwede iniisip ko unan--- so gagawin ko ma22log ako!*
I could be thinking of a pillow --- So what I`ll do, I`ll sleep!

*pwede iniisip ko c hugh jackman--- so gagawin ko... TOINKZ!*
I could be thinking of Hugh Jackman--- So what I`ll do, TOINKZ!**

*cra is "txt spelling" for "sira" as in "sira ulo" (lit. "destroyed head") which usually means crazy, retarded, and sometimes, stupid. 

** TOINK(Z) is a Filipino slang that is difficult to describe. It`s more of a sound effect than an actual written meaning. Try to picture some comical cartoon character, and he gets hit on the head with something and he becomes cross-eyed, his tongue out, stars around his head and then he faints. That`s pretty much what "toink" means.


----------



## jimw

thx a lot =)


----------



## niernier

toinkz is the sound that is made when somebody hits your head in a comical way. It has become one of the basic Filipino expressions(not only in Tagalog but in other Philippine languages). It's one of our reactions when we hear corny jokes or when somebody acts so stupid. Pretty much like 'Ngek!' It's a sound effect thingy associated with something hitting the head.

To the Filipinos reading this, it's like an 'untog' right? Untog, Tog! --> Toinkz!

@jimw: Your posts are all heavy Tagalog conversations and contains a word or two that requires some extensive explanations. I like that.


----------



## jimw

it's good that u like my posts 

Could u also translate this:

"

wag ka ganyan.. alam mo naman green ako



LOL! bwahahaha... sabi ko na nga ba! pwede rin iniisip mo eh manood ng X-Men. =) 

Uwi na ako at mag-mow pa ako ng lintik na damo na yan... grrrr.. Aanhin pa ang damo kung patay na kabayo.. lol 



d ko man lang napansin yon p're, hehehe. How's ur day going? Sa kin is the same old uninteresting, stressful but boring work... buti pa asa labas catching ur second hand smoke.. lol sige nga, isang puff for the magic dragon! hehehe



lol... la na yun... mahirap kasi pag nag-imagine baka sumakit puson ko... lol

"


----------



## niernier

As always, no change is made if the script is already in English.



jimw said:


> "
> 
> wag ka ganyan.. alam mo naman green ako
> Don't be like that.. you know that I'm green.
> *naman puts an emphasis
> 
> LOL! bwahahaha... sabi ko na nga ba! pwede rin iniisip mo eh manood ng X-Men. =)
> LOL! bwahahaha... As what I have expected! It could be that you are thinking of watching X-Men. =)
> LOL as you know means "lauhging out loud"
> 
> Uwi na ako at mag-mow pa ako ng lintik na damo na yan... grrrr.. Aanhin pa ang damo kung patay na kabayo.. lol
> I'm going home and mow that damn grass... grrrr..  What good is the grass if the horse is dead*.. lol
> *This is a Filipino saying which means "what would you do with you have if it has no use?"
> 
> 
> d ko man lang napansin yon p're, hehehe. How's ur day going? Sa kin is the same old uninteresting, stressful but boring work... buti pa asa labas catching ur second hand smoke.. lol sige nga, isang puff for the magic dragon! hehehe
> I did not even notice that, hehehe. How's your day going? As for me, the same old uninteresting, stressful but boring work... Better to be out there catching your second hand smoke.. lol Go ahead, one puff for the magic dragon! hehehe
> "p're" short for pare is what you call to a friend, similar to 'buddy' or 'pal'.
> 
> 
> 
> lol... la na yun... mahirap kasi pag nag-imagine. Baka sumakit puson ko... lol
> lol... it was gone... Because imagination is a difficult thing to do. I could get a stomach ache... lol
> "puson" refers to the lower abdomen or to the lower part of the body containg the stomach.


----------



## jimw

Could you please translate this too:

 bkit ala ka sa mood sa office? bkit nasa ere mind mo?


----------



## niernier

jimw said:


> bkit ala ka sa mood sa office? bkit nasa ere mind mo?
> (Literally)Why are you not in the mood in the office? Why is your mind on the air?
> *"Mind on the air" means that you are thinking of something else other than what you are supposed to do or think.


----------



## jimw

thx a lot ....could you also translate this:



grabe tinde! lol...Anywayz, just got home... sarap sana ng porkchop with veggies... syempre pa kase luto mo... enjoy! =)
 
handa ko na yung stainless na kama na naka bolt sa sahig at ding-ding.. hehehe
 
hey you... m in a meeting right now. sobrang boring, blah, blah. wala akong maintindihan, nasa ere ang utak ko, kaya FB muna. bakit kaya? lol.

kse hmmm...miss kita pede ba? =) parang title ng sine ah... lol
seryoso? tulog ka maghapon?! Eh di enjoy!
 
 
"geh kta tau kung san tau nagkta dati. d ko name names.. alam mo na yun.. kung san ako naka parada nun. 
tell me kung alam mo na... alas onse po."
 
"pulang kotse dala ko.. ano dala mo?"


----------



## niernier

jimw said:


> thx a lot ....could you also translate this:
> 
> 
> 
> grabe tinde! lol...Anywayz, just got home... sarap sana ng porkchop with veggies... syempre pa kase luto mo... enjoy! =)
> 
> handa ko na yung stainless na kama na naka bolt sa sahig at ding-ding.. hehehe
> 
> hey you... m in a meeting right now. sobrang boring, blah, blah. wala akong maintindihan, nasa ere ang utak ko, kaya FB muna. bakit kaya? lol.
> 
> kse hmmm...miss kita pede ba? =) parang title ng sine ah... lol
> seryoso? tulog ka maghapon?! Eh di enjoy!
> 
> 
> "geh kta tau kung san tau nagkta dati. d ko name names.. alam mo na yun.. kung san ako naka parada nun.
> tell me kung alam mo na... alas onse po."
> 
> "pulang kotse dala ko.. ano dala mo?"




May I know why you want a translation for this post? At least give us some reason why you are wanting to learn what these conversations mean. Are you studying Tagalog? Translations are welcome, but it becomes tedious if we don't know what this posts mean to you.


----------



## jimw

I being honest...it's a personal thing, I need to know what's going on..if you feel like not helping, I understand 

thx a lot for the help so far...


----------



## niernier

My try:



jimw said:


> grabe tinde! lol...Anywayz, just got home... sarap sana ng porkchop with veggies... syempre pa kase luto mo... enjoy! =)
> OMG tinde! lol...Anyway, just got home... Yummy is the pork chop with veggies...of course because you made it.. enjoy! =)
> tinde is a Filipino expression. Sorry I cannot translate that, it requires context.
> 
> 
> handa ko na yung stainless na kama na naka bolt sa sahig at ding-ding.. hehehe
> I'll get the stainless bed bolted to the floor and wall ready.. hehehe
> 
> 
> hey you... m in a meeting right now. sobrang boring, blah, blah. wala akong maintindihan, nasa ere ang utak ko, kaya FB muna. bakit kaya? lol.
> hey you.. I am in a meeting right now. So boring, blah, blah. I can't understand a thing, my mind is in the air, so FB for now. I wonder why? lol.
> FB stands for Face book?
> 
> 
> kse hmmm...miss kita pede ba? =) parang title ng sine ah... lol
> seryoso? tulog ka maghapon?! Eh di enjoy!
> coz hmmm...I miss you can I? =) it's like a title of a cinema movie, right... lol seriously? you slept the whole day? Enjoy!
> 
> 
> "geh kta tau kung san tau nagkta dati. d ko name names.. alam mo na yun.. kung san ako naka parada nun.
> tell me kung alam mo na... alas onse po."
> Alright let's meet where we met before. I don't name names. You already knew that.. The place where I park before.
> Tell me if you now remember...11 o'clock.
> 
> 
> "pulang kotse dala ko.. ano dala mo?"
> I'll bring a red car..what will you bring?






jimw said:


> I being honest...it's a personal thing, I need to know what's going on..if you feel like not helping, I understand
> 
> thx a lot for the help so far...



I think I know what you mean.  Well then, feel free to ask what you want to learn from us.


----------



## jimw

thx a lot...yes FB stands for Facebook....


----------



## jimw

ohh...I just saw your last comment...thx a lot for your help, I really need to figure this out...it's good to know that I can still ask


----------



## jimw

could you please translate this too:

"ano email gamit mo d2 sa FB? alam ko nga pass mo d ko naman alam email mo... done wd my 1st round "


thx


----------



## niernier

jimw said:


> "ano email gamit mo d2 sa FB? alam ko nga pass mo d ko naman alam email mo... done wd my 1st round "
> What email (address) are you using here in FB? I indeed know your password but I don't know your email... done with my first round


----------

